# January fishing. trout, flouder, redfish



## Dog Hunter (Dec 13, 2016)

How is the fishing in January?  Near Savannah.


----------



## skiff23 (Dec 14, 2016)

Find deep water find fish.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 16, 2016)

The inshore bite has been ON


----------

